

Haskellish/Pythonic/C++ Job offer - wagnerius

The theory is that asking for a HN is a good filter for a good coder. 
( This offer will likely go on reddit, my apologies if you see it more than once. )<p>I am looking for a haskellish/pythonic HN reader for a senior dev/Technical director. 
I need someone able to model <i>and</i> code well (No architect who never codes). 
The ability to communicate well with a team is also a big plus.
You don't need to speak french (we are in France) but a reasonnably good english is mandatory.<p>If You :<p>* like coding 4+ hours straight.<p>* like to solve a coding problem elegantly (and are bothered if can't)<p>* like and read <i>real</i> CS books (SICP, TAOCP, CTM etc...)<p>* code in haskell, python and c++.<p>* are a gamer (this one is optionnal)<p>* are interested in computer graphics (optionnal too)<p>You fit the bill. I would like to talk to you. contact me  ("contact at gamr7 dot com").<p>What we offer:<p>* interesting problems and creative freedom<p>* quality of life (no overtime, sunny countryside, french food and low rent)<p>* a pay in Euros<p>* confortable workplace, etc...<p>* coding in haskell, python.<p>Note : I looked at the etiquette doc. It says nothing about posting job offers. I really thinks that this one fits well within the HN community, it fits the "could interest a hacker" criteria. I didn't find any way to directly post in the jobs section.<p>Edit: added email contact .
======
biohacker42
Hmmm...

4+ sure, but more then 6hrs. in a day and I start introducing bugs and end up
with negative productivity.

Yep on #2 and #3

Yep on C++ and Python, I still have not gotten to haskell, but I really do
want to because I used to write specs in predicate calculus.

Doom was my game, Q3 blew my mind, but I have not gamed in years.

I am indeed interested in computer graphics, and I've done a bit of OpenGL for
bioinformatics.

What you offer sounds interesting, but where the heck are you located?

~~~
wagnerius
We are located in France, at Roanne, 1h from Lyon.

( The 4+ is basically a filter on non-coders. I completely agree with you
about overtime. )

~~~
biohacker42
Well poop! If I wasn't neck deep in the middle of a project I don't want to
quit, I'd apply.

I'll remember to check if you guys are still hiring 6 months to a year from
now.

------
schtog
Wow the homepage looks great, very cool stuff. This is something that is
really needed too.

I am very skilled in Python, have toyed around a lot with Haskell but not
really written anything significant. Probably only written about 200 lines of
C++ in my life... Is that ok or you demand strong knowledge in all three?

How much Haskell do you use anyway(just out of curiousity) and for what?

Do you do raycasting?

------
fharper1961
I'm wondering how someone who might be interested could get in touch with you
. . .

~~~
wagnerius
You can contact me at "contact at gamr7 dot com"

------
schtog
What is the product you create?

~~~
wagnerius
A tool/middleware to generate cities for games or simulation. The site
(<http://www.gamr7.com>) has more info. Don't hesitate to ask if something is
not clear tho.

